# Is this CNC or normal router work?



## okacookie

Hi,

I was looking at making some of the wall signs for gifts and what not, but is this more CNC work or can it be done with templates/free hand?


----------



## JAAune

For gifts? Just do it with whatever tools you've got. If you can find a way to transfer the pattern to the wood (carbon paper, etc.) it can be cut with a router or carved with chisels.

If you're planning on making money doing that in any sort of volume, consider a laser engraver for smaller items or CNC for larger plaques or contoured cuts.


----------



## PLK

Carving signs or anything is great fun, it's not however a means to make money. If your just intending to carve for gifts it will be very rewarding. It's not just for cnc machines. I have yet to see what a cnc machine can do that a master carver/artist can do.

Paul


----------



## skatefriday

That was almost certainly done with a laser cutter.


----------



## Loren

You may find that exact style difficult to replicate as a
beginning carver, but you can certainly carve acceptable
signs with crisp, interesting details if you plan it out
and work carefully with basic carving tools. It's
kind of fun if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## dannelson

Not to highjack the post or make enemies but. In response to Paul (it's not a means to make money) on signs Really? Im glad that I didn't consult you with my business plan. Signs are a viable means of income.Care to hammer your point across?

skatefriday looking at the depth of the boarder cut doubtful if done with a laser. this would be a cake walk sign to carve with a cnc. carve, mask or spray the black, sand off excess and finish.

I would charge in the $50 range based on the size shown. 30 to 40 units per day


----------



## Ger21

Yes, it's hard to tell how deep the cuts are in the image, but I agree that it's very unlikely that it was done with a laser.

For the OP, I'd say that no way is that done with templates or freehand. As Dannelson said, it's an easy CNC job, with the right software.


----------



## okacookie

Thanks everyone for the input. I had a feeling this would be a CNC type thing. Maybe one day I can venture into that realm of woodworking after getting garage built up. I could see how these could be profitable if you crank these out. Most people seem to be selling something similar to this for $40-50. Granted if that was all you were doing, it would probably take a bit to pay off the cost of the equipment.


----------



## PLK

> Not to highjack the post or make enemies but. In response to Paul (it s not a means to make money) on signs Really? Im glad that I didn t consult you with my business plan. Signs are a viable means of income.Care to hammer your point across?
> 
> skatefriday looking at the depth of the boarder cut doubtful if done with a laser. this would be a cake walk sign to carve with a cnc. carve, mask or spray the black, sand off excess and finish.
> 
> I would charge in the $50 range based on the size shown. 30 to 40 units per day
> 
> - dannelson


No enemies made, I would suggest you read my post again however.

I'm glad your cnc sign company has worked out for you.

Paul


----------



## KarenW

> Not to highjack the post or make enemies but. In response to Paul (it s not a means to make money) on signs Really? Im glad that I didn t consult you with my business plan. Signs are a viable means of income.Care to hammer your point across?
> 
> skatefriday looking at the depth of the boarder cut doubtful if done with a laser. this would be a cake walk sign to carve with a cnc. carve, mask or spray the black, sand off excess and finish.
> 
> I would charge in the $50 range based on the size shown. 30 to 40 units per day
> 
> - dannelson


Absolutely agree - signage is a viable means of income. When my furniture finishing business takes a dive it's signage and other CNC work that takes up the slack. When the finishing business is in full swing, signage is gravy.

Also agree that's a cakewalk sign, carved not laser. Exact sequence, too. Only thing different is I couldn't turn out 30-40 units a day. More like 20 for me since I have a smaller, slower machine


----------

